# ref=nb_sb_noss is it a bug?



## jeff p

when i go to amazon dot com i keep getting a open and save page for "ref=nb_sb_noss" what is this , is it a bug and how do i stop it from popping up ? :4-dontkno now that i think about it i might be getting something like it at ebay too.
thank you


----------



## TheBruce1

Hello,

We want all our members to perform the steps outlined in the link I'll give you below, before posting for assistance. There's a sticky at the top of this forum, and a


> *Having problems with spyware and pop-ups? First Steps*


 link at the top of each page.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please follow our pre-posting process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

After running through *all *the steps, you shall have a proper set of logs. Please post them in a new topic, as this one shall be closed.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Please note that the Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help forum is extremely busy, and it may take a while to receive a reply.


----------

